# Dwarf Scarlet Badis



## rustyag08 (May 28, 2007)

I just purchased 2 Dwarf Scarlet Badis on a whim from my local fish store and I don't know very much about the species at all. Please give me some additional info regarding the husbandry of the Dwarf Scarlet Badis. What are the tank requirements, water conditions, food, etc. required to keep these fish properly and mantain their beautiful colors? Thanks for the info.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I breed them too, they are awesome little fish. They don't like flake foods much, and need high protein. I feed mine decapsulated brine shrimp eggs, frozen brine, worms etc.
http://lotsoffish.net/id41.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

why do you buy fish without really knowing about them? for all you know they are brackish...it is much better to go home and reaserch then buy them...


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

some people don't know that. we have all done it at least once. I know i have. that's why i had to get rid of my pearl gourami. i bought it because it looked really cool and i wanted it for my tank. everybody does it. that's why there are so many gold fish in half gallon fish bowls around the world. thats why people buy oscars for their 10 gallon tropical fish tank woth their tetras. At least he/she came here for help instead of just sticking it in a tank. 

I'm sorry. i don't no ANYTHING about them. I've never even heard of them before...lol


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

swordtailbreedr said:


> why do you buy fish without really knowing about them? for all you know they are brackish...it is much better to go home and reaserch then buy them...


How is that helpful? For all you know, a knowledgeable employee at his LFS gave him some basic information, and now he's just looking for additional details?

Anyway, I keep them - they're adorable, eh?

Mine have taken to eating prepared foods (flake, pellets), because I give them no other choice. I started them on frozen foods and still give them some, but I started feeding them more and more prepared foods... they had to eat it or starve... they ate it  Not saying they will all transfer easily to prepared foods, but mine seem happy and healthy on it. I feed them frozen (brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, blood worms, etc) once or twice a week.

They like heavily planted tanks... they're from the s****************s of rivers in india, so soft water is best - but they're fine in most water parameters as long as extremes are avoided. They have best colouration when the water is below 78F - they thrive between 73 and 78F.

They don't take much room - each male should be allotted about 4 squares inches of "ground territory", over a piece of java moss or somthing. 

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/profile-article-discussions/13510-scarlet-badis-dario-dario.html


----------



## rustyag08 (May 28, 2007)

Awesome!!! Thanks for the help and information Zoe. As you mentioned, the LFS employee did give me some basic information and assured me that they would work well with the other fish I have in the tank. I may end up purchasing another tank for them alone as you suggested. Thanks!!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I have my badis in a 30g with a few female bettas. In retrospect, I would still keep the badis by themselves. Other fish tend to be so overbearing compared to shy little badis - but I still do see my badis (it helps that I have many of them!)

Zoe


----------



## jjkolodz (Jul 17, 2007)

wow when I need advice the first person I am going to ask is Swordtail


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

^^^^

that wasn't needed. that is the kind of things that get arguements started. this site has already had enough of them. the last thing we need right now, especially on a thread that WILL turn out to be helpful to anybody that comes looking for help on scarlet badises, is an aguement that will end up in getting this thread deleted.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, spread the love  I mean, how cute are these guys?


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

jjkolodz said:


> wow when I need advice the first person I am going to ask is Swordtail


That was unnecessary. 

He did have a point, he was just a bit rude about it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

Everyone relax. The argument is now over.

Rusty, glad you got the advice you were looking for. Myself, as well as other members im sure, would love to see pics of your new little guys.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

i was not trying to sound mean but so many fish die because of irresponsible owners and it is just so horrible!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, save your lectures for those who are actually irresponsible - as opposed to those who are just looking for more information to better take care of their fish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

it is irresonsible to buy a fish without knowing about it-its not like it takes more than 15 minutes to learn alot just by using google


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

but at least she came here for help instead of careing or it inproperly. like i said earlier, we all have bought fish as impulse buys before. i've done it, you've done it, we've all done it. just because somebody who is less experiensed than you and does something wrong, try to help them, not tell them that they did something wrong and tell them that their fish is going to die. I've noticed that many of your post regarding goldfish in 10 gallon tanks, or oscars in 20's or whatever, only say, "your torturing your fish he's gonna die." that's it. nothing helpful, whatsoever. I'f your gonna tell them that they did/are doing something wrong, by all means, tell them, but include some helpful advice as well to help them understand what they did wrong so they can fix it.

good luck with the badises Rusty. I've never seen them before at my lfs but i've always wanted one. maybe that'll be my next tank...:idea: get some pics up, i am interested inseeing your new fishes.

Andrew


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

i dont agree i dont buy fish on impulse i got to the store look at what i wantthen find about the fish...when i wanter oscars i didnt buy them because i found out how bug they got...it not alot of extra work but if everyone did it it would save fish...the people with oscars and goldfish in small tanks are as bad as keeping a dog in a kennel its whole life and often they dont understand its a problem and they think the fish will just stio growing or they will just get another when it dies


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

swordtailbreedr said:


> i dont agree i dont buy fish on impulse i got to the store look at what i wantthen find about the fish...when i wanter oscars i didnt buy them because i found out how bug they got...it not alot of extra work but if everyone did it it would save fish...the people with oscars and goldfish in small tanks are as bad as keeping a dog in a kennel its whole life and often they dont understand its a problem and they think the fish will just stio growing or they will just get another when it dies


I understand where you're coming from, but the person who started this thread is not keeping an oscar and a goldfish in a 10 gallon tank. He's keeping scarlet badis, which are small fish, and he got basic husbandry information from a knowledge staff member at his LFS.
If you want to harangue people who are actually guilty of poor husbandry, that is your prerogative. But to do it to someone who has done nothing wrong and obviously cares about their fish is just rude.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks zoe...that was the point i was trying to make.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

well it still would be good for them to reasecrch fish before they buy thats all i was trying to say...


----------

